# Position in Murfreesboro, TN



## Quiestla (Jan 21, 2011)

I am looking for a position - received my CPC-A/CCA. willing to travel at least 25 miles from home. Any leads will be welcome.

mercredi44@comcast.net


----------



## kevbshields (Jan 21, 2011)

Check at the VA in Murfreesboro.  The Consolidated Patient Accounting Center (CPAC) for the region is there; they are responsible for billing, A/R, recovery and many other revenue-related tasks.  I believe they'd benefit from the incorporation of certified coders into that end of the revenue cycle.

Jobs can be viewed at www.usajobs.gov


----------



## Quiestla (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for this information, but I have responded to several of their job postings and have received the "no experience" response.


----------

